# carcasse



## lolly89

Salve a tutti 
Sto traducendo un brano e mi trovo davanti la descrizione di un ragazzo :"Une grande carcasse d'un mètre quatre-vingt-sept, en blue-jeans et chemisette blanche à manches courtes, un visage rond, joues rouges, yeux bleus écarquillés, cheveux châtains très courts, à peine plus de vingt ans". Non so come rendere "carcasse".
Avrei pensato a "sagoma", ma secondo me è meno forte rispetto al termine francese.
Spero possiate aiutarmi 

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao  http://cnrtl.fr/definition/carcasse qui dice che carcasse può essere un modo familiare per dire semplicemente _corpo.

_Magari potrebbe andare _fusto _o varianti sul tema...


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Ciao  http://cnrtl.fr/definition/carcasse qui dice che carcasse può essere un modo familiare per dire semplicemente _*corpo*._


J'avais pensé à cela, sans oser le dire, chère Anaiss, supposant que tu serais sur le coup et que tu répondrais plus sûrement que moi pour le restituer dans ta langue maternelle .


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> J'avais pensé à cela, sans oser le dire, chère Anaiss, supposant que tu serais sur le coup et que tu répondrais plus sûrement que moi pour le restituer dans ta langue maternelle .


Ben, ce n'était qu'une humble tentative en réalité! 
Le fait que ce jeune homme aie un visage rond contraste un peu avec l'image d'un squelette, donc j'ai pensé à cette interprétation.

J'aime bien _sagoma _aussi, mais cela décrirait plutôt une "grande" personnalité plutôt qu'un "grand corps". (voir ici à 2c) 
_Fusto _est assez familier et ironique selon Treccani. (voir ici à 3)

Cosa ne pensi lolly89?


----------



## Clerry

Ciao 
Mi trovo assolutamente d'accordo con Matou e Anaiss, mi è venuto in mente pure figura, non so perchè ma mi suona meglio degli altri!
(concordo che sagoma sia più adatto per una grande personalità)


----------



## matoupaschat

Per me, "carcasse" suggerisce che il corpo sia sproporzionato alla persona, che non sa cosa farsene esattamente, e le sia più spesso un ostacolo.


----------



## Anaiss

Il y a aussi _marcantonio _mais cela ne donne pas une idée de maladresse, selon moi. 
_Armadio_, dans le sens de personne corpulente, c'est peut-être un peu mieux: on peut l'imaginer empêchée dans le mouvements car rien n'est à sa mesure.


----------



## simenon

Se in carcasse c'è l'idea di un corpo un po' sgraziato potresti scrivere "un ragazzone di un metro e ottantasette..."


----------



## Clerry

Mi è appena venuto in mente spilungone: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/spilungone/
Treccani suggerisce che il corpo debba essere molto alto e magro, e sproporzionato. Non so se il ragazzo in questione sia corpulento oppure no, la descrizione mi dà idea di goffaggine e ingombro, ma non necessariamente di grossezza.


----------

